# Another Darn CREST Whitening Strips Thread!



## pinksugar (Jul 17, 2008)

yes, yes, I know.. there are many threads on this topic. I have been doing a little research as I'm interested in getting some, but before I commit, I have a few questions that were not answered by the other threads, maybe you wonderful ladies can help out?

A. Should you/did you speak to your dentist prior to using these?

B. I read about how fillings will not change colour, which will obviously look weird if the filling is visible. I have a filling in my front tooth, but it's in the back - so you can't see it. This tooth is greyer though, because the nerve inside has been removed - it's a dead tooth. Will that whiten as well as the other, living teeth?

C. if you do use these (and there seem to be lots of positive reviews!) do you use the regular ones, or the premium or the ones that can only be bought on a prescription? I think the regular ones would be fine but most of the positive reviews don't say which of the three products they used and whether they compare favourably.

D. what about longevity? how long did your results last? how often would I have to re-buy?

thanks in advance! I'm obviously quite sensitve about my teeth following the root canal and filling I had done... (when he took my braces off, my orthodontist filed my teeth so they sat nicely at the front, and he weakened the enamel, which resulted in a cavity and in turn, the nerve dying and my tooth going ugly and grey




)

I want gorgeous dental add teeth


----------



## Arielle123 (Jul 17, 2008)

This is all my opinion - I'm not a dental professional





A. I don't think that you have to talk to a dentist first. It's fairly harmless hydrogen peroxide whitening. Keep in mind that you may have some tooth sensitivity (I do) and it's perfectly normal and doesn't harm the teeth. If you have a lot of pain when using them that's when you should talk to a dentist (after stopping the strips of course)

B. I think it'd still color your dead tooth. It colors enamel and I don't see how the nerve being gone would affect the strips. Of course I could be totally wrong about that but I just don't see how it'd affect it based on how I understand them to work. Please correct me if I'm wrong



A tooth is a tooth. The only reason the strips don't color veneers and fillings is that they're not tooth enamel





C. There are several levels of whitestrips even if you don't go professional. Classic premium and premium plus I think. I've used premium and the results last quite a while. I haven't used the dentist strength only ones.

D. See above





The premium strips I have say results should last about 18 months. I only use 1 strip top and bottom a day instead of the 2 recommended b/c of sensitivity. On the box it says if you do 2 a day for 10 days it should whiten and should last 18 months.

I've still gotten good results using them once a day. My teeth aren't veneer or scary white, but they're much better


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks A. That's the kind of info I wanted. I do understand that everyone has different responses but I'm gunna be disappointed if they don't give good results, everyone has been fairly positive, lol!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 17, 2008)

I used the regular ones when they first came out, and they worked well!



That was before I got my implant, so I'm not sure how it would affect crowns, fillings, or dead teeth.

I had braces too, and the orthodontist filed my teeth...I hope I don't get a cavity in the front! That sounds awful!


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've used Crest whitening strips two times. First time I used the premium ones which I used 2x a day for 10 days. I got great results, and my teeth became noticiably whiter. Before they were a bit yellowish. Results lasted over a year.

Last summer I used Crest Supreme whitestrips which I got off ebay. They have more hydrogen peroxide in them so they worked even faster. I didn't even use the whole huge set myself. Just used them for like 10 days, and got nice results again. So, it's been a year since using them and my friends still comment that I have pretty white teeth. I think they're not that white anymore since drinking lots of tea and wine lately, but still look nice.

Don't know how they work on teeth with fillings since I don't have any. I do gotta say one thing though. Even though I don't have that sensitive teeth, both type strips made my teeth and gums really sensitive, and I experienced some toothache. Couldn't really eat cold and hot food. This sensitivity and pain lasted only for the first three days though. After that my teeth got used to the strips and using them did't cause more troubles.

I plan on using Crest whitestrips later again!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 17, 2008)

I have tried the crest ones and the equate brand work really well too and they are cheaper


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 17, 2008)

hmm. I still cant decide between premium and the regular ones. I won't have access to the supreme ones.. LOL this is all so difficult!


----------



## Ashley (Jul 17, 2008)

The premium ones work faster! I think the classic one, you use it for 2 weeks, while the premium one fore 1 week. Something like that. and then the leftovers can be used for touch ups!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 18, 2008)

but what about tooth sensitivity? are they much worse?

my dentist was telling me a girl had got her teeth whitened in america and permanently damaged her enamel



I don't want to get ones that are TOO strong, but I do want them to work if i'm going to spend the money, lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif but what about tooth sensitivity? are they much worse? 
my dentist was telling me a girl had got her teeth whitened in america and permanently damaged her enamel



I don't want to get ones that are TOO strong, but I do want them to work if i'm going to spend the money, lol

Are you going to have someone do a CP? Here they range from about $18.50-$35. I saw in Andi's thread that they were pretty expensive in Oz!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 18, 2008)

yes, I know, it's outrageous! Bec kindly offered to cp as she's ordering some other things from the US so we'll probaly get them a bit cheaper than if we got them from here.

How stupid is this: I can order online, get them sent to the us, then to here, for LESS than if I buy them in australia in the first place. WHAT?!

AND they must still be making a profit on the US product to begin with, so that means in Oz, the profit is like a bajillion dollar markup. Grumble!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes, I know, it's outrageous! Bec kindly offered to cp as she's ordering some other things from the US so we'll probaly get them a bit cheaper than if we got them from here.
How stupid is this: I can order online, get them sent to the us, then to here, for LESS than if I buy them in australia in the first place. WHAT?!

AND they must still be making a profit on the US product to begin with, so that means in Oz, the profit is like a bajillion dollar markup. Grumble!

Yeah, I don't get that at all! lol. They are pretty popular over here, though!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 18, 2008)

lol, Shaundra, that's why you all have lovely white teeth!


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm not sure about the fillings, I only use them on my front teeth and I've used the regular strength ones a long time ago and they used to work really well, but last year they were poo! ! !

I buy the premium plus, and I don't do it for the two weeks in a row cause it's a significant difference and everyone you see will def. notice, so I do it like every few days or weeks. So they stay white. I've had used one box in maybe 4 months? I'm on my 2nd right now.

They do really hurt everyonce in a while, they'll ache and my gums will turn white from the bleach for a little while, but I just suck it up and wait til they're done. I leave them on for about an hour. My sister uses the equate/no name brands and they work too, but not as much. I think.

Anyway, I pay 35$ for the premium plus. HTH.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jul 19, 2008)

I've used the supreme but to be honest they didn't do any better of a job then the premium ones. Premium are my favorite! I do a set every 6 months since I dreink alot of diet coke and tea ;/ People always notice &amp; compliment my teeth!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 19, 2008)

A. Not necessarily, it's an extra step to precaution or if you have any questions. But after I used mines the dentist did notice and asked if I had whiten my teeth because they looked good



haha.

B. I dunno about fillings either, my mom just bought a box for our whole family and she has a filling in her front tooth. I think you can because my Aunt who's a Dental Assit. gave her whitening stuff before from the office and never said anything about it not whitening.

C. I used their strongest one, I think it was Supreme or Premium and it was noticeable more when I left the strip on longer on the last few sets. It took me about 10 days. I never noticed they were prescribed, they all sell different ones at all grocery stores I've been too without prescription. The ones prescribed are the ones with a mouth guard that look like dentures, those suck ass. I paid about $30 for mines. They run between $20-35 depending on store.

D. Mines last for over a year - I think. I would say close to 2. Just this year I noticed their original color coming back. Gross. Don't drink coffee or soda often, I think that's what made mines last longer. And I switched to Colgate toothpaste, I think Colgate has some stain removal crap to it because it felt like it removed my whitening stuff. I'm probably delusional. But using Crest whitening toothpaste helps too... I think in just maintaining.

If Bec is CPing, there is currently a special in Costco where you can buy the premium set plus a toothpaste. I dunno if they have it in any other stores though.

Oh, and I heard a lot of complaint of teeth sensitivity on these products. So if you're worried about it - go with regular. I felt a bit of sensitivity in my gum area but it went away and I was always careful to not put the strip there. It's weird cus I am sensitive to cold stuff but these strips never really caused any discomfort.

Hope that help, Rosers.


----------

